# new rc track



## jep527

New rc track coming soon to galveston county. Vertigo raceway.


----------



## jep527

Www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## Tol Thomas

What is the actual address of the track?


----------



## Guffinator

Sounds kick ***


----------



## mmorrow

Like Tol said. 
Is it in Alvin? If so, where in Alvin?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

lookin' good fellas! Are you the guys that contacted me at the last HARC race? if so, you guys have really made some progress!


----------



## Verti goat

Yep, we met you at the last HARC race at Mike's.


----------



## jep527

Yeah that's us. Thanks


----------



## jep527

Yeah. Thanks


----------



## mmorrow

hello. where is it at?


----------



## jep527

Get on the mailing list and we will let everyone know soon. Thanks


----------



## VanPelt

Looks to be decently close to us. This is good...


----------



## killerkustoms

:cheers:This is great, can't wait till you guys open!


----------



## mmorrow

I did


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

I know where it is!!!! That should be some awsome dirt and a nice facility.


----------



## troytyro

just moved to alvin last week and now a r/c track right around the corner, cant wait. hey JEP527 what days will you be open when you finish.


----------



## rodgedaddy

troy, you can't come. so don't bother asking!
LOL


----------



## darrenwilliams

Troy, Why are you even asking? You and ******* won't show up anyway....


----------



## troytyro

Dang it! Sooner or later i will be on the board throwing nitro smoke and dirt into somebodys front end because they are behind me! River Track will be my next stop.


----------



## jep527

Tue. Nights,thrus.nights,all day sat. And sun. And maybe Friday night


----------



## troytyro

Thanks for the info bro!


----------



## rodgedaddy

no worries, just looking out for number 1.


----------



## troytyro

OK rodger! i need to get my arse in gear for the river after that smack down.


----------



## mmorrow

I feel left out. I need in the loop


----------



## jep527

Hotrod. Do we know each other. How do you know were it is?


----------



## VanPelt

why so secret?


----------



## jep527

We just don't want a lot of people showing up yet. We will up date the web page with new photos of progress. Thanks


----------



## darrenwilliams

Mark, I thought you would smell the smack talk and show up. I do like how this thread has degraded..... LOL


----------



## mmorrow

Darren I am working on it now. It appears to be on the south east side of Alvin.
Cant get an exact fix on it yet. lol


----------



## troytyro

Mark all i can tell you is i am 9.4 miles from the track. LOL
dang satellites


----------



## mmorrow

u suck troy. that means from Katy I am about 60 miles away


----------



## cjtamu

Sweet, Alvin is a hop, skip and a jump from Sugar Land. Signed up and tried to take the survey. But, there's no option for both offroad nitro and electric. What's up with that LOL? Mark, Alvin ain't that big. Come on by and we'll grab Ron and go for a roadie ha ha ha.


----------



## mmorrow

I have already left and am on my way. see you in a few.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. Better wait for me to get home. I'm working right now can't you tell?


----------



## mmorrow

yea like Ron. or better yet me. lol


----------



## troytyro

Mark, can you say track time! the more the better! Darren wake up and stop droolling on your keyboard.


----------



## rodgedaddy

troytyro said:


> Darren wake up and stop droolling on your keyboard.


that is just too funny. haha darren.:rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams

I'm awake....Da** job is getting in the way talking smack. I think we have hijacked this thread bad enough. I am going to go start an appropriate thread.


----------



## troytyro

You got that right Darren. Big thanks to all track owners! Can't wait till Sept to run some different dirt!


----------



## jep527

Our web page messed up and the mailing list got earsed. So everyone needs to resign again. Thanks jep....


----------



## Verti goat

Thanks to those joining the mailing list, there will be benefits to doing so. Also, there is a new survey posted to the site now. Please take a minute to answer them as as they are posted so we can meet your needs on the track and in the shop. Hopefully we will have some new pics up next week!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I will have to drop by and check this place out once it's done.


----------



## cjtamu

Who the hail is Donnie Hayden? Anybody know? Anyone? Would you even know an RC track if you saw one? Ha ha ha. LMK when you're going by Donnie.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LOL.....what are you gonna do if you go Donnie!?!?! Take some pictures!?!?!?


----------



## Verti goat

WOO HOO!!! One week up and we are now "googleable." Thanks to everyone visiting our site we built up enough clout to be the number one result for "vertigo raceway" on google. The new survey for fuel has quite a bit of "other" votes. Anybody who voted other, please PM me with your fuel preference so I can see what I missed. Thanks again.


----------



## svo

Will you guys be able to run a 1/5 baja class also?


thanks,
jeff


----------



## jep527

Don't know if we will run the 1/5 baja. I hear that they will tear up the track pretty bad. So as of now we probally want run them but things change. We will let you know if we change our minds. Thanks


----------



## Donnie Hayden

LOL Chris! I think I seen one of those tracks about a year ago.....Had a bunch of toy cars on it and there were men stomping their feet on a stand haha. I'm actually thinking about the on-road track for my son.


----------



## svo

jep527 said:


> Don't know if we will run the 1/5 baja. I hear that they will tear up the track pretty bad. So as of now we probally want run them but things change. We will let you know if we change our minds. Thanks


bahh


----------



## jep527

The race tower will be going up in the next couple of weeks. Any input on what the races like in a tower would be great. Size,work stations,lighting and any other input would be great. Let us know thanks


----------



## Tol Thomas

Covered, entrance on one end and exit on other, roughly 3 feet of space per person(max number of cars on the track X 3 = total length), Power outlets under the drivers stand along with lights(if there is night time racing allowed), work platform under drivers stand(same length as drivers stand, does not need to be as deep as the drivers stand to allow a shade area for the pit guys when not refueling the cars{example: stand is 45' long, 8' deep, and 10' off the ground, the work platform only needs to be 45' long and only 2'-4' wide})

Those to me are the basics needed for a drivers stand


----------



## killerkustoms

If the track is completely uncovered then a shaded or covered driver stand. An audible speaker on the drivers stand to hear the race director and the stand positioned center to the track.


----------



## mofreaka

whats a free style track?? like a dirt skate park with big air jumps!!! soundz fun


----------



## kstoracing

Oh yeah, how about a radio on the driver stand so I can dance while I wait on my car to be flipped. Maybe some monitors so to glance up a the race standings or something....lol.


Just to verify is that 10' from the ground to the floor or 10' from the ground to the rails? I am assumiong ground to stand floor. We could also put a rim up there if thats the case. First shot in leads off for qualifying order...lol.


----------



## jep527

Yeah the freestyle track is for people to have big jumps to tear their trucks up. Lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

jep527 said:


> Yeah the freestyle track is for people to have big jumps to tear their trucks up. Lol


 This raises a question in my mind. Will adult beverages be permited?


----------



## troytyro

shock shakes and ice tea!!!! gotcha Darren!!! LOL


----------



## rodgedaddy

darrenwilliams said:


> This raises a question in my mind. Will adult beverages be permitted?


what you see here, what you hear here, and what you do here. let it stay here, when you leave here. lol

you know us...............probably!!!!!


----------



## Verti goat

We will not be serving adult beverages. As far as BYOB, we haven't quite decided yet. We are trying to make the track adult/family friendly. There may also be some liability issues with people leaving after drinking. So your answer to adult beverages being permitted is not likely, but not for sure yet. This brings up the issue of dancing. 

Thanks for the feedback on the tower, those suggestions will be considered and more than likely used. Any other ideas for the tower?


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Can you put in eject buttons for bad drivers? If they wreck someone more than 3 times a race we have the option to activate a trap door beneath them and feed em to the sharks with laser beams attached to their freakin heads!! lol


----------



## Tol Thomas

kstoracing said:


> Just to verify is that 10' from the ground to the floor or 10' from the ground to the rails? I am assumiong ground to stand floor. We could also put a rim up there if thats the case. First shot in leads off for qualifying order...lol.


It would be 10' from ground to floor, was just an example, but is a good height to use for it allows the chances of larger jumps to be made in layouts and not worry about having big blind spots behind them.


----------



## nik77356

A speaker on each end of the stand would be nice so you could hear race time and standings. Also a monitor under the stand showing the race times and standings


----------



## kstoracing

I have an old tube tv, that has RF connection in the back if that will help as an monitor.


----------



## troytyro

I can donate a 22" pc monitor if you need it.


----------



## Earl_Sparky

On board video cameras on all the RC cars being displayed on a 70" plasma flat screen with instant replay would be good.


----------



## kstoracing

We'll add the camera to your ride, in an attempt to slow you down....on the 4wd electric....lol. While we're at it put the 70" on the 8 to pull that too....lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams

What kind of dirt are you guys installing? Sand, Clay, Mix?


----------



## kstoracing

Who said anything about installing dirt? I thought you could just turn it over and go....lol. Just kidding. i think they are improting some Hawaiian sand/rock mix.


----------



## Verti goat

It's actually dirt imported from Fiji. We are using bottled Fiji water to set the dirt to keep it in it's native state. LOL. Actually, it's a sandy loam. It will have a nice clay surface which can be fluffed up easily when watered and dragged.

Troytyro, thanks for the offer on the monitor. We may take you up on the offer if we can get a monitor mounted on the driver stand. Is it a CRT or LCD monitor?


----------



## darrenwilliams

I like the sound of that dirt


----------



## troytyro

CRT I have 6 more.


----------



## jep527

Yeah it should be some real nice dirt.


----------



## jep527

The race tower prints are on the web site now. Hopefully the weather will allow us to do some work on it soon.


----------



## mmorrow

For some drivers stand ideas take a look at the pics for the 2009 roar nats. You can google them. The host track was Leisure Hours in Joliet Ill. 
Good Luck


----------



## nik77356

It would also be nice if the pit space went all the way across, like mikes, instead of just tables at the supports


----------



## kstoracing

If not all the way accross link a couple of the pillars to elleviate the clutter on the smaller pit tables. Unless the tables are running front to back instead of sideways where as they wouldn't show on the diagrahm.


----------



## griz

*Nice another track to shoot video at*

I'll have to come down and shoot some racing when you get that puppy open. Alvin is close to my brother's house. No motel needed  Are you going to run on and off road on the same day or a Sat Sun type of thing?

Griz


----------



## jep527

It would be on 2 seperate days. Both of them in 1 day would be to much to for us. But maybe later on we can.


----------



## Labrat99

Are you guys still on schedule for opening in Sept.?


----------



## jep527

I hope so. Between work and the rain I hope we can. We got some dirt down and some of the jumps going up. The tower hasn't started yet maybe next weekend.


----------



## mofreaka

what order r u building in as far as tracks? off road, on road, then freestyle or all at once?


----------



## jep527

Offroad first then freestyle and maybe onroad or rock crawling next. Main goal is to get the offroad up by sept.


----------



## jep527

The tower posts are going up tommorow and some more track work. So we are moving along pretty good.


----------



## jep527

The holes are dug and some poles are in the ground. We need to get them squared up and level and pore some cement. The tower will look good from the main road in. Some more dirt and jumps were put in. Its starting to look real good.


----------



## kstoracing

Becare that sounds like an invitation...lol. Better put the floor on last because if there's some stairs and a floor, you'll have at least one visitor for sure...lol.


Heck, forget the stairs, I'll jump up there...lol.


----------



## Bigmax

UH OH! OFFROAD!!!!


----------



## ItsNillusion07

I would like to put my 2 cents in when it comes to building the jumps for the track. I think It would be a good idea if you put carpet over the jumps not the landing but just the launch part like the river track to keep them from getting blown out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Good point Michael......that has REALLY helped the river track guys keep the run ups to the jumps from getting blown out. That was a brilliant idea, whoever had it.


----------



## Verti goat

NIK77356 and kstoracing, thanks for the ideas on the pit area. We've been reviewing our design and think we are going to change the pit area thanks to your ideas. Instead of the pit tables running between each 6 foot span of posts, we are going to run one long work table across the 40ft span of the tower. This should provide plenty of room for the pit area. 

Also, what are your guys thoughts of having the pit lane pull right up to the tower, in front of the work area? We think this would make pit stops much faster and eliminate the need to move between the pit lane and the work table. Input??


----------



## ItsNillusion07

*Pit area*

Sounds just like how mikes and the river track pit area is.


----------



## cjtamu

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Good point Michael......that has REALLY helped the river track guys keep the run ups to the jumps from getting blown out. That was a brilliant idea, whoever had it.


It's a dirt track fellas, it' ssupposed to get blwon out. Why don't we just pave the jump faces and the entrance and exits to the turns amd straightaways too so they stay nice and smooth for you? Geez!:wink:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ummmm.....that sounds like a good idea to me!!!!


----------



## kstoracing

lol, carpet only on the practice days, apart of racing is dealing with changes in the track, right?


----------



## nicefish

I still have my 4WD Kyosho Optima at home. I bet I would be BLOWN away by any RC cars being manufactured today! Do they still use 7cell batteries?


----------



## JustinK

cjtamu said:


> It's a dirt track fellas, it' ssupposed to get blwon out. Why don't we just pave the jump faces and the entrance and exits to the turns amd straightaways too so they stay nice and smooth for you? Geez!:wink:


And take out the jumps and run foam tires! Oh wait that's a different class.


----------



## jep527

Well the coner poles are up. Now the rest should go up easy. Then the floor will be next. I don't think we are going to use carpet. A few people have been stoping by and checking it out. I don't know how they found it but they like it so far.


----------



## kstoracing

I take Alvin isn't that big. Any new construction will be alerted.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I found it. Unfortunately there is a gate that for some reason I respected??? Couldn't see much from there. Guess I will have to wait.....


----------



## kstoracing

Since when do gates stop anyone. You just didn't want to rip those designer jeans you had on...lol.


----------



## kstoracing

I may try and wonder up on it when the stand and layout is down. 


BTW...put up a little honor box so we can drop in $5 incase we bring the gate cutters like in the movies...lol.


----------



## troytyro

Whaz up Justin!!! People are very curious!! New track, by the way my 12 yr old son will be runnig his dirt bike while daddy practices there so bring it on Vertigo Raceway.


----------



## jep527

We are going to let the people on the mailing list be the firsts ones to drive the track before we open it up.


----------



## kstoracing

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## troytyro

How are we lookin for sept.?


----------



## jep527

Its looking more like the end of sept. Maybe it will happen sooner. Don't really know.


----------



## jep527

We got the poles up and are going to start the floor tomm. A little more dirt work has been done too.


----------



## jep527

The flooring frame is up and now we are going to put the floor on next.


----------



## griz

*Can't wait to shoot some video*

My nephew used to run BMX there in Galveston so I think I know where the track is. And my brother lives not too far from there so no motel  I'll keep watching for opening day and try to get down there and make some video of the new track.

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003

Sweet, I signed up for the news letter. Now if I can just get off work loooooong enough to find my cars and get them ready....


----------



## VanPelt

I'm guessing it's off of FM517, which is convinient for me....


----------



## jbranham50

How big is this track?


----------



## troytyro

160' x 60' i do believe.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I hope they have enough dirt for that.


----------



## Verti goat

We have enough dirt. I hope yall have enough nitro and batteries! :dance:

BTW, it's looking like an early October opening. We're making progress, but not close enough for a date yet. We'll keep yall updated.


----------



## jep527

Lots of dirt not enough time.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

i have seen the dirt pit, trust me they have enough for 10+ tracks!!!!! LOL


----------



## jep527

We have all of the bottom braces done and 10 feet of the floor complete. We should have all of the floor done this week and start the the hand rails this weekend.


----------



## Verti goat

Please take a second to complete the new survey at www.vertigoraceway.com

Thanks


----------



## jep527

We got another 10 feet of flooring up today. So were half way on the floor.


----------



## jep527

Almost done with the floor and should be moving on to handrails soon. So were moving pretty well know. We will be doing some electrical work soon. Lighting and plugs.


----------



## jep527

New pics on the web site


----------



## jasonwipf

Looking good!


----------



## jep527

The flooring is done. Now we are working on the handrails. Everything is moving along pretty good.


----------



## kstoracing

I feel a sneak peek coming in Mid-September...lol.


----------



## jep527

More than half way done with the handrails and then we will be working on the roof and the race room. Then the stairs.


----------



## kstoracing

Sounds good. Can't wait MnM may be in the past for me now.


----------



## kstoracing

Question, will the track be 10th scale buggy friendly or is there a possibility to have a 10th scale and 8th scale track?


----------



## kaotickc

kstoracing said:


> Question, will the track be 10th scale buggy friendly or is there a possibility to have a 10th scale and 8th scale track?


^ What he said


----------



## jep527

Yes 10th scale 8th scale and 5th scale races are in the future.


----------



## kstoracing

Guys, I found a new home....lol.


----------



## jep527

The handrails are done. Next the race room floor and then the framing of the roof. Moving right along.


----------



## jep527

The race room floor is done along with the roof framing. Now comes the roof and race room. Then the stairs will go up. We had some more dirt work done too. We are moving along good. We will all be driving the track soon.


----------



## Labrat99

I can't wait to try it out - you guys are way closer to where I live than either the River or Mike's. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jep527

The roof is almost done. We will start the race room soon and then the stairs. When the tower is done we will have time to focus on the track. Next thing you know we will be open. Knock on wood


----------



## jep527

Ok the roof is done and the race room is framed. We have started to put on the room panels. The windows are in along with the door. Ac too. The electric panel is in with some wiring. So the tower is about 80 % done now. Its looking real good. There should be some new pics on the website soon. Go check them out.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I made it out to the track yesterday evening while the gate was open. Got some good recon done.

Nice looking stand coming along great.
The sand looks very nice. Light and fluffy with no rocks.
The layout that is started looks to be pretty fun. Lots of jumps and looks to have a good rythem.
Loooooooooooooooong straight away.
Can't wait to burn some tanks.......


----------



## kstoracing

So, it looks like it'll be fluffy like the river track or they can do some packing. 

Just anticipating the tires I am going to need. May have to get the Goose Bumps or Double D's for the '44.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Fluffier than the River. Looks like a lot less clay. not sure how it will pack but I suspect it is going to blow out pretty easy and need a lot of maintenance. On the plus side, when I saw if yesterday it was completely drained and dry enough to race on. You are definately going to want some tires with bite.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, I-Beams seems like the way to go. I tried the cross braces at the River and it didn't seem to want to go up the mountain to well. Maybe it was doing more digging in than floating up. 

Can't wait for the Alvin invite though.


----------



## jep527

The walls are up. The race room is almost complete. We got almost all the electrical in. We will building the stairs next and then the work tables below. Then get the big track lights up and wired. Then we can start some more track work.


----------



## Verti goat

Check out the new pics on the website www.vertigoraceway.com.

Also, we are looking for some creative designs for t-shirts and decals. If you have some graphic art experience and create a design we use, you will be rewarded with some free track time. Send any designs to [email protected].


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

lookin good, cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## kstoracing

lol, a paper design wont work? lol. Nevermind found my answer.


----------



## jep527

We got the main power up to the tower now along with water and some drainage. We started working on the tables below. We should be done with the electrical this weekend except the big pole lights for the track. Building all of this is taking a lot work and lots of long days. I've been putting in 14 hours days or more between work and the track. Hopefully we can get this up and running soon.


----------



## kstoracing

If you need any extra hands over a weekend, just ask.


----------



## troytyro

If you need some help let me know. I am 10 mins from your track.


----------



## kstoracing

10mins....luckyy.


----------



## darrenwilliams

This new track is only 10 minutes closer than the river for me. A lot less miles but a lot more stop lights.


----------



## kstoracing

Alvin is a lot closer than Brazoria for me, 30 min beats 60 for me.


----------



## jep527

We might take y'all up on that offer when we start the track.


----------



## troytyro

Thats cool. We are all glad to have another track around. Anything to help you guys out. Good work!!


----------



## kstoracing

Say the word.


----------



## jep527

Electrical is about 90 % done and started to work on the tables below.


----------



## jep527

The tables below are done and we have water too. Hopefully this week we will have power. We have the stairs and pit lane to do then on to the track.


----------



## jep527

Pit lane is 75% done. Next will be the stairs. I'm starting to see it come together. I can't wait to have power so we can work more hours. Soon we will be working on the track.


----------



## troytyro

Do you have a Grand Opening Date set yet?


----------



## jep527

No date yet. But the tower has power. So 95% on electrical. The tracks are all that's left for electrical. Pit lane will be finished soon.


----------



## jasonwipf

The Tower of Power!


----------



## jep527

To the wormy guy or guys that are trying to take or shop. We had some guy trying to get our office space from under us. He said that he would give 1st and last months rent for our space to have a shop now. Our guy said no way. So whoever you are your a worm.


----------



## GoFaster

Yeah, that's not cool


----------



## Big Phil

Prob mark M.


----------



## mmorrow

What? me


----------



## mmorrow

jk yea that sucks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

how could you do that Mark!?!?! what a worm!!!!


----------



## kstoracing

It was me, I've always dreamed of owning a State Tax office and a track on the same lot. I would help taxpayer's with their sales tax returns and then go run my cars on the fresh dirt.

Sorry, I guess he didn't like my business plan.


----------



## troytyro

Are you getting close to the grand opening!


----------



## jep527

We still have a lot of work to do but were trying real hard to get this thing put together. All of this rain is putting us behind a lot since we do most of the work on the track on the weekends. I wish it would rain week days only. So hopefully we can put this thing together soon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Take your time and do it right guys! Don't open until YOU'RE ready.


----------



## jep527

We did alittle work on the pit lane today and got the light poles up too. We still need to mount the lights on them and hook them up. The track is still wet from the rain. We are going to add some more drains. We should have our banner up this week.


----------



## kstoracing

Seems like we should be getting that invitation email towards the end of the month.


----------



## jep527

We got the track lights up and working. Also got the banner up. No track work it is wet.


----------



## sfleuriet

Is there plans to get this track involved with RC Pro?


----------



## Verti goat

Yes, we are interested in becoming a world class track and hosting local, state and national events. We have been mindful of both RC Pro and ROAR specifications when building our track. For now though, we're just praying for NO RAIN so we can get some work done.


----------



## Verti goat

*lights on!*


----------



## troytyro

ok good things do come in time! Nice work Vertigo!! :cheers:


----------



## VanPelt

Looking good. Hopefully there will be a monster truck class to run my Savage in.


----------



## justinspeed79

Looks awesome! Y'all are doing a great job. The driver stand looks nice. Pretty cool that there is another track opening up. The lights look like they light the track up great. Will you be racing Friday nights or Saturday nights?


----------



## jep527

We will be racing Friday nights and all day sat into the night if need be. We start the stairs tomm. The track is starting to dry out so we might try to work on that Sunday.


----------



## kstoracing

Let me know a couple of days before hand if you need help with the track prep. So i can let the boss know, shoot me a pm and i'd get back with you.


----------



## jep527

Ok the stairs are halfway done. We should finish Sunday.


----------



## jep527

Ok the stairs are done and they look good. 4 feet wide and 16 feet long. We started some track work tonite and its looking good too. Hopefully we have no rain so we can start some more track work. If it rains we will start the fence. Its starting to look like a rc track know. So everything is going smooth. Soon we will be open as long as the rain stops.


----------



## kstoracing

What you think your rates are going to look like? Practice, racing fees etc.


----------



## Verti goat

we have pretty much set our rates, but there are still some small adjustments. I'm working on the website and will have the rates posted very soon. Just published the oct. Newletter and announced our unlimited class race fee. That ought to make you guys with several cars happy. We are not going to have house transponders, so get your amb or amb clones now.


----------



## kstoracing

Sounds good. How about a yearly practice membership fee. Say $100 for a years practice. or $25 for a month or something like that.

Get a card and just show it everytime we come to practice.


----------



## darrenwilliams

No offense, but I'm not paying a yearly membership until you have been in business for at least a year.


----------



## insaneracin2003

agreed Darren, plus I am not sure how many times I will make it out there....just do it on a "as you come" basis


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm with you guys 100% on the no house transponders rule.........owning a transponder is just part of racing......no matter how new you are.

I WOULD, however, suggest doing something like Mike's does and have around 5 transponders reserved for rental and take a credit card as a deposit......hate to turn down someone that showed up to race and didn't know any better or simply just doesn't have the money at that particular moment.

As far as memberships go, there's nothing wrong with charging a one time membership fee or something like that. In the past, tracks have charged like $5 and given a little membership card. 

M&M used to (and may still?) require a membership card, and a $5 fee to practice......even $10 to practice isn't unreasonable IMO if you allow them to run on the track from open-close. They also offered a yearly practice fee option (not sure how much it was....maybe like $50?), but only as an option rather than paying daily to practice.

Unlimited races fee is a new one to me......not sure how that would go over and you'd have to make sure you specify that it doesn't include larger events like ROAR, RC PRO, or even HARC possibly. 

Sounds like you guys are thinking it out well.......

BTW, I'll be starting work on the 2010 HARC Schedule at the beginning of November and definitely would like to invite you guys to participate. PM me when you get a chance


----------



## kstoracing

CV got what I was meaning. $5 or $10 to practice daily rate, then have an option for a monthly or yearly rate. I remember paying $10 to practice in Sherman, TX, but it was an indoor facility.

I guess I worded it wrong earlier.

Yeah, Meir won't even let you on the "track" with out the $10 membership.


----------



## darrenwilliams

kstoracing said:


> CV got what I was meaning. $5 or $10 to practice daily rate, then have an option for a monthly or yearly rate. I remember paying $10 to practice in Sherman, TX, but it was an indoor facility.
> 
> I guess I worded it wrong earlier.
> 
> Yeah, Meir won't even let you on the "track" with out the $10 membership.


What a waste of $10.........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

you mean M&M?


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, MnM. 

It's more like a lot with a path in it now. No jumps just drop offs....lol. like riding over a speed bump...lol in some spots.

The new track will have my support. 

Stock up on a few Losi 2.0 parts...lol. Oh and B44 too.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you mean M&M?


correct


----------



## insaneracin2003

sorry, not bashing anyone inparticular....well maybe...but I refuse to pay to run at M&M. long story but ........aahhhh...nevermind.....


----------



## Labrat99

I went over there today to look around. The gate was closed but the guy mowing grass out by the road told me to go on in. Pit lane is dirt and a little low for my preference but not a big deal. The driver's stand is NICE as are the tables below. I climbed the driver's stand and checked out the layout that they've got started; looks like it will be a lot of fun to drive.

I can't wait for opening day! Good luck and I hope you guys are successful with the new track.


----------



## jep527

*rain blows*

Once again rain has delayed track work. So we will start to put the fence up. Maybe Sunday th etrack will be dry enough to do some work. We still need to put the loop in for the amb. Not to much longer and we will be open. Hopefully we can get the fence up this weekend and then all we will need to do is track work.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

what about the hobby shop? do you plan to open it at the same time or is it a future plan?


----------



## jep527

The shop will be open when the track is done. Don't know we will have in it but we will have a few things. Probally some fuel , batterys , some used cars and trucks. Not really sure what we will have yet but it will take time to build the shop up. We got most of the fence done today and tommorow we should finish.


----------



## troytyro

Is Vertigo Raceway going to be on the 2010 HARC schedule?


----------



## Verti goat

Hopefully. We are supposed to talk to CV about that next month.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Troy....I'm absolutely going to have Vertigo on our schedule next year! Just some minor details to workout.

I'll be working on setting up everything for next season early in November......so I'll be getting with these guys soon. 

Look for a new HARC schedule and an HARC 2010 Season Meeting to be announced soon.


----------



## jep527

We got more than half of the fence up and we did some mud work today. We should get the rest of the fence up. Probally in the rain but it will get done. We might get some more mud work done too. So were still moving.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

it was good meeting you guys on sunday, the track is coming along nicely!!! i cant wait till yall open up


----------



## Merdith

*Sounds cool.*

I will have to check it out Brian. Where is the engine in that losi? Hehe....


----------



## Merdith

*Courtney*

Your the man. Putting that track in the mix will only be good stuff. Hopefully I will have a better job by then and can make all the races. Fantastic to see such cooperation and good will...........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks M.D. 

I've got a schedule lined up for 12 races next year......4 at each local track....just ironing out the details and waiting on all the track managers.


----------



## jep527

We are going to have a work/play day. If you come out and help you can drive the track after were done working on it that day. You will one of the first to drive it. We need to get a lot of stuff done before the rain comes. We will give you a vertigo sticker too. It will be on this Saturday. Pm if you want to help. Thanks jerry. We will provide water to drink.


----------



## kstoracing

Man, I will be out of town this weekend. Maybe i can check out the track on a Sunday or Friday next week. 

Can't wait to roll it though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Jerry/Derrick.........you guys going to be out there between noon and 2PM'ish?

Was hoping to come down there and discuss some HARC stuff with you.

Let me know........


----------



## jep527

Yes we will be there from 8am to 8 pm. Come on by.


----------



## jep527

Thanks to all the people that came out and help with the track. We made a whole lot of progress today. I hope y'all all liked the track lay out. It was cool to watch all of y'all drive the track and all of the input. Thanks again. Hope y'all had fun.


----------



## TheTmizz

I went out for a little bit and the place is awesome. Ran a couple tanks and here is a sneak peak for you guys... Packing still needs to be done and that will make it perfect.


----------



## troytyro

Build it! and they will come!


----------



## Verti goat

Check out our new website...:biggrin:

www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## darrenwilliams

Nice video T. I wish we could all travel with our personal video crew......lol
I came out earlier and drove Buddy's Losi 2.0 and Troy's 808. Both dorve real nice and the track has a fun flow to it. Throw the pipes down and open it up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

VERY much looking forward to our first race here!!!!

Jerry/Derick.......thanks for your time yesterday!

Everybody needs to make sure and give them a big thanks next time you see them!


----------



## kstoracing

If it's open and not raining, I am going to try and make it out there next weekend.


----------



## insaneracin2003

T-mizz is just getting a jump start on everyone.....i see you how it is...lolnice vid T


----------



## mmorrow

kinda like the did a M&M and southside. right Paul
T needs all the help I mean practice he can get right now. 
We all know he has been out of it for a while.

I say go ahead and let him run that losi into the dirt. Jk

Track looks cool. When is the first race?


----------



## TheTmizz

uh.... Mark... do you not remember the LA Nitro open a fews weeks ago? My first race back and i beat your fasted time by 3 seconds, turned fastest lap in the main, and ended up on the podium??? lol... daddy is back!

and looking at the RC Pro finals results.... seems like Marky Mark needs the "help" lol!!!

sorry mark. hahahaha


----------



## insaneracin2003

TheTmizz said:


> uh.... Mark... do you not remember the LA Nitro open a fews weeks ago? My first race back and i beat your fasted time by 3 seconds, turned fastest lap in the main, and ended up on the podium??? lol... daddy is back!
> 
> and looking at the RC Pro finals results.... seems like Marky Mark needs the "help" lol!!!
> 
> sorry mark. hahahaha


Oh Snap!!!


----------



## mmorrow

Your first race back was Mikes correct. Flame out, Flame out, Flame out. etc. go home : (
yep you did podium over in LA. A podium is a podium no matter what happens to the competition. I flamed out lol
I guess we need a heads up race this weekend at mikes then.

oh yea Paul you can come to. Mr Oh Snap. lol


----------



## TheTmizz

at Mikes my engine case was broken, i was just there to test the car for LA. 

Flame or no flame the print outs dont lie. Faster in qualifing, Faster lap times. 1st real race in a year for me and you race every weekend... you know you are concerned. its ok. 

Please explain RC Pro... thanks. I saw Tanner and Jake was taking you to school. lol


----------



## mmorrow

did you see the final results. I think I lapped them each 3 times.


----------



## mmorrow

also did you see who was in the b main with us. Lutz, skidmore, castleberry


----------



## GoFaster

internet racing, almost as fun as the real thing.....................


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

GoFaster said:


> internet racing, almost as fun as the real thing.....................


Internet racing......LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## jep527

The amb is in. By the end of the weekend we might be done with the track. We still have alittle pipe to put down and the on ramp for pit lane. A little bit of fence to put up and a few other little things to do. But by the end of the weekend we hope to be done. So maybe next weekend or the one after that we should be open. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## jasonwipf

mmorrow said:


> Your first race back was Mikes correct. Flame out, Flame out, Flame out. etc. go home : (
> yep you did podium over in LA. A podium is a podium no matter what happens to the competition. I flamed out lol
> I guess we need a heads up race this weekend at mikes then.
> 
> oh yea Paul you can come to. Mr Oh Snap. lol


What? Flame out Flame out.... Do I hear the pre-justifications to converting to electric?


----------



## jep527

All of the fence is up and pipe is done. We have a few things left but its looking good. We will be opening soon. Be on the lookout for grand opening.


----------



## troytyro

Nice!!!!!


----------



## jep527

Ok will be opening the 1st weekend in december with a grand opening the weekend after that. So hope to all y'all out there. Its taking awhile but were ready.


----------



## jair

do yall have any new pic of the track


----------



## nik77356

The first weekend in December is the ROAR Electric Regional, and the second weekend is the HARC Toys for Tots race. Just letting you know.


----------



## kstoracing

I'll try and make it there the first week of Dec.


----------



## jasonwipf

nik77356 said:


> The first weekend in December is the ROAR Electric Regional, and the second weekend is the HARC Toys for Tots race. Just letting you know.


Guess all the gas guys will go then.


----------



## troytyro

Dec 5th is good for me and anybody else that wants to try a new track! 
Thank you Vertigo Raceway!


----------



## jep527

All the rain made the track pack down real nice. Were going to add alittle more dirt and one more drain. But the track will be open dec 4 and the shop will be open too.


----------



## kstoracing

I know ill be there!!


----------



## jep527

Happy turkey day to all from Vertigo Raceway.


----------



## Labrat99

jep527 said:


> All the rain made the track pack down real nice. Were going to add alittle more dirt and one more drain. But the track will be open dec 4 and the shop will be open too.


Just making sure I've got this right. You'll be open next Friday for practice and Saturday will be practice/race?


----------



## jep527

Probally won't have a race. Just be open to let people drive the track and get a feel for it. The weekend after that we are going to try to have at least one race.


----------



## Labrat99

Well I'll be there Friday when I get off of work and Saturday too. Can't wait!


----------



## jep527

All the rain will probally have the track shut down this weekend but the shop will be open. So come by and check it out. We got our shippment of cars,parts and other stuff. It was like a kid at christmas, I want to keep everything. So Friday we will be open.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That'd be my problem too!!!! I'd just want to take everything and either drive it, or stock my parts box with it!


----------



## Big Phil

jep527 said:


> All the rain will probally have the track shut down this weekend but the shop will be open. So come by and check it out. We got our shippment of cars,parts and other stuff. It was like a kid at christmas, I want to keep everything. So Friday we will be open.


What are you stocking? Brand wise..


----------



## jep527

Mugen,ofna,traxxas and a mix of other stuff. Trying to stock what sells.


----------



## troytyro

Are you going to be open this sat?


----------



## jep527

Should be depending on how wet the track is. I think we have 60% rain Friday. Maybe it will miss us but the shop will be open.


----------



## justindorsett

any word on tomorrow yet? I got a new car and would love to come run if youre open


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, You think the track will be drivable this afternoon? Three or four or so?


----------



## jep527

Yeah the track is a little moist but no puddles. So around 3 it will be open to drive on. So bring your car out and have some fun. Shop will be open too.


----------



## troytyro

The track was nice! Pretty good turn out too. The Hobby shop was nice as well! good job Vertigo Raceway


----------



## jep527

Thanks to everyone that came out. Had a blast. Troy we still got old faithful glow starter. We will get it to you next time.


----------



## troytyro

OK thanks vertigo


----------



## troytyro

A day after the snow! at Vertigo Raceway


----------



## jep527

Cool pic. We need back our 10 lbs of dirt. Lol


----------



## jep527

1 year since this was posted. cant wait for the new track


----------

